# Roving and Teledermatology



## djrumery (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with coding and reimbursement in support of roving dermatologists and performance of teledermatology services?  I can't find much information on the subject, so ANY would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

